# New member



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey guys & gals,

Just wanted to stop by and say Hi to everyone on this board, I have been on Meso for about 9 months and decided to fine mydelf a UK based board so I can speak to people over here rather than most being in the States which means they all don't really log on till early afternoon. Which is a pain as I usually submit during the day so have to wait ages for a reply.

Anyways, I'll probably be posting a fair bit on here so should get to know a few of you.

Take care


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sorry I guess I pressed submit to soon, I wanted to give you some stats.

I have been training BB & Kickboxing on and off for about 7 years ( I have had 2 fairly serious car accident which took me out for about 18 months-2 years each ! )

My current stats are 198lb / 6'1/ 13% bf ( bit of a belly due to bloat is all ) it'll b

e gone in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome Ric, look forward to your postings, advice and other stuff, enjoy the forums mate.

Dave.


----------



## The Natural (Jul 17, 2004)

Oi oi,

crack on with the lifting and look forward to hearing more from you.

Cheers.

The Natural.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to the board ric, do you still do your kickboxing? I used to do boxing, not kboxing, loved it but had to give up cus of tendonitus. Look forward to your posts.

gail


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Gail,

Yes I do, but I am not competitive anymore. I could be but I refuse to go back to it, I still do sparring a couple of time a week though as I love the adrenalin rush you get when you are in the ring and it is the best possible cardio bar none.

Bad luck with the tendonitus, does it not affect your BB ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

welocme to the musclechat board ric 

look forward to reading your posts mate


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi ric

Nah, doesn't really affect my BB, except I'm struggling to do cardio at moment, its my achilles tendons that flare up, but I'm having treatment at the moment and they;re feeling a bit better. I trained my legs last night and they didn't hurt, not allowed to do calf work at present though, which is a bummer but if I do I just can't walk! 

I;ll be back on form in about 5 weeks though i think


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

welcome aboard m8ty  (u might be seeing a bit less of me soon people as im gunna be starting the trainign serously and all il do is sleep eat train work )


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Best way to go Tissue, I post from work so it's not so bad for me

Good luck growing !!


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Gail said:


> Hi ric
> 
> Nah, doesn't really affect my BB, except I'm struggling to do cardio at moment, its my achilles tendons that flare up, but I'm having treatment at the moment and they;re feeling a bit better. I trained my legs last night and they didn't hurt, not allowed to do calf work at present though, which is a bummer but if I do I just can't walk!
> 
> I;ll be back on form in about 5 weeks though i think


Achilles are agony when they flare up, a friend of mine had the same trouble a while ago, he had treatment and did not train for about 4 months then came back fighting fit, so the treatment must work. What is your treatment, I'll dpeak to him and see if he had the same or if not maybe he could recommend someone to you.

Best of luck though


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Ric said:


> Best way to go Tissue, I post from work so it's not so bad for me
> 
> Good luck growing !!


i would if i wasnt on building sites lol


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate.

Seen quite a few of your posts already, look like you know your stuff, keep up the advice.

Where in the north west you from?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks ric

having lots of deep massage which absolutely kills at the time, but releives it afterwards, and having ultrasound. Going to see a foot specialist on Friday who will look at the bio-mechanics of my feet and make suggestions for treatment and prevention of future injuries, other than that just lots of stretching. Oh, and I have to wear high heels which suits me cus I'm a short ass!

gailx


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Gail said:


> Thanks ric
> 
> having lots of deep massage which absolutely kills at the time, but releives it afterwards, and having ultrasound. Going to see a foot specialist on Friday who will look at the bio-mechanics of my feet and make suggestions for treatment and prevention of future injuries, other than that just lots of stretching. Oh, and I have to wear high heels which suits me cus I'm a short ass!
> 
> gailx


I know what you mean Gail, I dislodged 3 vertibrae in a car crash and 3 in another car crash and had 18 months of physio for each so I know how much it hurts when done but sheer relief afterwards. A Doc telling a lady to wear high heels, you must have had the biggest smile on your face ever :lol:

Are those pix of you current ??


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Benj said:


> Welcome to the board mate.
> 
> Seen quite a few of your posts already, look like you know your stuff, keep up the advice.
> 
> Where in the north west you from?


Hey Benji,

Thanks mate, I know little through trial and error and learnt a hell of a lot through an ex-pro I used to train BB with and a few ex-semi-pro guys I know from kickboxing. I see learning as a life long curve as everything changes due to new experiences, medical studies ect...

I'm from the Mancester area, what about you ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Ric,

Congrats on getting over the car crashes.

I, like you, see life as a learning curve with different challenges and experiences to enjoy and to try and just learn as much as possible about what interests you at any one time.

I used to do a bit of boxing (schoolboy stuff) but decided it wasn't for me as I didn't like being hit! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

LM600 said:


> Hey Ric,
> 
> Congrats on getting over the car crashes.
> 
> ...


Thanks LM600,

I appreciate your comments, I, like you do not like being hit either so I just make sure I work on my movement all the time to reduce the number of times I get hit. Seems to work, not dure why I get these headaches thought :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

A Doc telling a lady to wear high heels, you must have had the biggest smile on your face ever

Are those pix of you current ??

Hey ric

I was pretty chuffed when doc said that, thought he was gonna suggest a nice pair of hush puppies!

My pics were taken in February and May this year. I look pretty similar, lost another inch from waist, back is a bit wider, chest is a bit less defined, lost a bit of strenght there, biceps are a bit bigger, thats about it.........oh and my hairs grown!

gailx


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Gail said:


> A Doc telling a lady to wear high heels, you must have had the biggest smile on your face ever
> 
> Are those pix of you current ??
> 
> ...


Cool,

Hush puppies, are really not the way to go :lol:

I am just waiting to get my digi cam back for the shop ( I dropped it, duh ) then I will post some recent pix of me for you to judge.

So you've taken ANOTHER inch of your waist and your back is wider, you must look awesome especially with those bigger Bi's.

How come the loss of strenght/ definition on the chest ??

Ric


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

> I'm from the Mancester area, what about you ?


I'm from Warrington So not far away from you!

I agree with Ric, you must be lookin great now, you looked fantastic in your old pics!


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

That last comment was to gail


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey ric

I lost strength on chest because I overdid the cardio for a while, was doing 1 hour every morning before work to try to lose some BF, lost a bit but lost far more muscle. think my chest suffered most as its my weak area anyway, my bench was pathetic for a few weeks, then my ankles went so the carido did me far more harm than good.

I'm back to 3 hours cv per week now, still holding too much BF but I have revised my diet so hopefully will see some gains in the next month or two.

My back is my strongest body part, followed closely by shoulders, how about you?

Benj, cheers mate, I'll post some more pics when the Bf is at a reasonable level!

gailx

Bench is almost back up to normal (45 k at moment, usually 50/55K) so I'm focusing on that bigtime.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Benj said:


> > I'm from the Mancester area, what about you ?
> 
> 
> I'm from Warrington So not far away from you!
> ...


Cool,

I know a few people from over your way in Orfor & Grappenhall ( not sure of spelling, sorry )


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Gail said:


> Hey ric
> 
> I lost strength on chest because I overdid the cardio for a while, was doing 1 hour every morning before work to try to lose some BF, lost a bit but lost far more muscle. think my chest suffered most as its my weak area anyway, my bench was pathetic for a few weeks, then my ankles went so the carido did me far more harm than good.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a lot of cardio Gail, no wonder your in such good shape. I do a similar amount myself but I'm bulking at the moment so have some bf issues 

I will be finished bulking in about 6-7 weeks and will start to do more cardio and sort my diet so in 11-12 weeks I will post some pics of me after I cut so I'm at my best also.

My chest and shoulders are my best bodyparts although I get loads of comments about how big my arms are even though I very rarely train them ( lucky I guess )

Where are you located Gail ?


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey ric

I can't do the bulking/cutting thing like you guys, cus my ass would bulk more than anything else and I doubt it would cut afterwards! I could really do with upping my kcal for a good few weeks and concentrating on shifting some heavy weight, then cutting once my strength was up, but I hate holding excess weight and I would be a complete bitch throughout!

You complete lucky b******d, chest being your best body part, and not having to train arms!!!! That would be my dream! I've got chest to train tonight......worst nightmare for me, I like training it but I get dead frustrating cus my bench is just crap. It's weird though, cus my flyes are getting really good. I am using 16k dumbells quite comfortably now.

I'm in the west mids mate, hell on earth!

gailx


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

It's not that bad over in the West Mids, I have a few mates that live over that way in Wolverhampton & Birmingham, oh and an uncle in Telford !

Yeah I know how dificult it is for a women to do BB, the metabolism is completely different causing fat to be deposited on the ass and hips first ( pain in the ass :lol: )

Keep up the chest work and it will all come good, lets face it, it has so far for the rest of you !!


----------

